# Starougyne repens/Talk at VANC



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I gave a talk on aquatic plants/weeds in BC a couple of days ago, so folks should have a lot of Starougyne, I handed out about 300 stems.....for free to help the club members.

Enjoy

Several posters attended the meeting.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Sadly i missed the meeting, i would have loved to hear what you had to say. I dont think anyone video taped it either :/


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the talk!!

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom, your talk was awesome. Learned lots and tons of ideas

Oh, and I got a whack of stems. Hoping they will do well in my tank.

Thanks again


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Did I miss something? I could have used some Staurogyne. I was there and didn't see any freebies being offered other than raffle prizes. HHMM!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

im sure there will be plenty of clippings available soon on here CRS, with that many stems handed out to locals


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great thing you did Tom, thanks for making your way out to BC. Seems like the members loved you which is great to hear. When your out this way again let me know i'd love to set something similar up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great Tom. I missed out on the Staurogyne, as I had to leave right after your talk and didn't get a chance to introduce myself (remember I originally asked you for some Staurogyne on plantedtank.net?).

I guess I'll be able to buy some from members soon.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooooooooh jealous! Thanks for seeding the community, though, Tom. I hear you gave quite the talk.


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, I gave a similar talk to the GSAS group which Erik did tape.
It requires membership however......... to view.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Just registered on your forum... Wow, so much info. Awesome.


----------

